# Melanotan 2 for summer



## Elvia1023

I wrote this awhile back but thought I would post for anyone interested as summer is approaching 

*Melanotan II*

Melanotan 2 (MT2) is a synthetic cyclic heptapeptide that is mainly used to increase tanning. It stimulates a natural increase in melanin production. Melanin is the main determinant of skin color in humans. Melanin is a brown pigment which causes skin to become darker in appearance when exposed to UV rays. 

Melanotan II was first synthesized at the University of Arizona when looking at possible ways to treat skin cancer. They hypothesized that an effective way to reduce skin cancer rates in people would be to induce the body's natural pigmentary system to produce a protective tan prior to UV exposure. 

Clinical trials have shown that Melanotan 2 safely promotes melanogenesis. This is a process were melanocytes produce melanin. Lighter-skinned people have low base levels of melanogenesis. Exposure to UV-B radiation causes an increased melanogenesis. The purpose of the melanogenesis is to protect the hypodermis, the layer under the skin, from the UV-B light that can damage it. It does this by absorbing all the UV-B light and blocking it from passing the skin layer.

I have conducted my own research on the tanning effects of MT2. My own clinical trials have displayed the fast and pronounced effects MT2 has on promoting melanogenesis. MT2 is a very powerful drug in this regard and results have been seen with as alittle as 100mcg daily injected subcutaneously. Results increased in a dose dependent manner during my experiments. However side effects were seen in my testers at higher dosages. As a result I feel the optimal dosing range for future clinical trials would be 250-500mcg daily. 

MT2 has also been shown to have aphrodisiac effects. Giuliano F et al. (2006) showed MT2 exerting a dose-dependent effect on erections in anesthetized rats. They went on to show MT2 having inducer and facilitator activities on erection depending upon delivery route of the peptide. There are various studies showing similar results in both animals and humans. Wessells H et al. (2000) highlighted the positive effect MT2 has on sexual desire and erections in men suffering with erectile dysfunction and various organic risk factors.

Through clinical research it has been shown MT2 has excellent fat burning effects. It was previously thought that it assisted weight loss indirectly due to its appetite-reducing effect. However, it now appears that MT2 has direct fat burning effects. Strader AD et al. (2007) is a great example of the direct fat burning effect. They conducted a series of tests including one that shown MT2 treatment led to a general reduction in both visceral and subcutaneous fat tissue in high-fat-fed mice. Choi YH et al. (2003) also showed in addition to reducing food intake and inhibiting body weight gain, administration of MT2 reduces fat mass. They concluded this was most likely by accelerated lipid mobilization, but not by apoptosis (cell death).

A very interesting effect MT2 brings about is it's ability to increase insulin sensitivity during researchers trials. Heijboer AC et al (2005) studied the effects MT2 has on hepatic and whole-body insulin sensitivity. Results showed administration of MT2 increased insulin-mediated glucose disposal but did not affect the capacity of insulin to suppress EGP. MT2's acute effect on insulin sensitivity was further highlighted during studies done by the Nagoya University Graduate School of Medicine. Banno R et al. (2007) examined the effects MT2 had on insulin sensitivity in diet-induced obese rats. The insulin tolerance test showed that insulin sensitivity was significantly improved in the MT2 group compared to the pair-fed group. Furthermore, MT2 treatment increased the number of small-sized adipocytes in epididymal white adipose tissues, suggesting that MT2 increased insulin sensitivity through action on the white adipose tissues. 

Side effects are usually observed when MT2 is researched. The most common noticed usually in the early stages of clinical trials are:
Nausea and decreased appetite, flushing of the face, tiredness and yawning, spontaneous erections (males). 
These should disappear over a short space of time. Although I recommend bed time dosing to minimize certain side effects. An anti histamine is very useful 1 hour before injection. Ginger root is a natural anti-histamine and anti-emetic so is great for this purpose. 

Less common side effects during longer trials include:
Darkening of lips, darkening of freckles, increased libido (females).
If you wanted to minimize these effects I would recommend using a lower dose. For the darkening of lips a high strength sun block should be used as a preventative measure.

*References*

1. Giuliano F, Clément P, Droupy S, Alexandre L, Bernabé J (2006) Melanotan-II: Investigation of the inducer and facilitator effects on penile erection in anaesthetized rat. PMID: 16360286 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
2. Choi YH, Li C, Hartzell DL, Lin J, Della-Fera MA, Baile CA (2003) MTII administered peripherally reduces fat without invoking apoptosis in rats. PMID: 12834806 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
3. Strader AD, Shi H, Ogawa R, Seeley RJ, Reizes O (2007) The effects of the melanocortin agonist (MT-II) on subcutaneous and visceral adipose tissue in rodents. PMID: 17567964 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
4. Banno R, Arima H, Hayashi M, Goto M, Watanabe M, Sato I, Ozaki N, Nagasaki H, Ozaki N, Oiso Y (2007) Central administration of melanocortin agonist increased insulin sensitivity in diet-induced obese rats. PMID: 17321524 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
5. Heijboer AC, van den Hoek AM, Pijl H, Voshol PJ, Havekes LM, Romijn JA, Corssmit EP (2005) Intracerebroventricular administration of melanotan II increases insulin sensitivity of glucose disposal in mice. PMID: 15971058 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
6. Wessells H, Gralnek D, Dorr R, Hruby VJ, Hadley ME, Levine N (2000) Effect of an alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone analog on penile erection and sexual desire in men with organic erectile dysfunction. PMID: 11018622 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]. 



When I start MT2 I start with as little as 50mcg. The way I look at it is it means no horrible nausea etc. Even 100mcg can bring about a dark tan. I would stay around 100mcg for at least a week. Then slowly move up to a max of about 250-400mcg. 250mcg will give you a dark tan and if you move up slowly side effects should be minimal. Obviously the higher you go the darker you go but the chances of side effects increase. No one needs to be injecting 1mg... throwing away money. 

Here is a pic (years old) of me on mt2... 







I am naturally pale white and burn easy but not on mt2  For reference here is a very old pic of me aged 22 and my natural colour...






I was on holiday in Turkey though so that's why I was so dark. That is an extreme example but shows you it's tanning power.


----------



## Magnus82

Mt2 is probably the most effective peptide on the market.   I have been on it now for over 4 years.   Funny,  my kids look at my old pictures and make reference to "that was when you were white.".   The only negative side affect I encountered was leaving Mexico from vacations.   Customs is a bitch!

This pic was my second day day in the sun!


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea I love melonatan 2 my ancestry is Irish so I'm right there with you but made me dark as hell as well


----------



## slide

MT2 is one of my favs and run it damn near year round now. I have found that as long as I have food in my stomach, I don't encounter any nausea or stomach discomfort. 

-s


----------



## chrisr116

My wife took 500mcg a week last summer and fall, and I had people try to tell me my wife was not white, but an Indian.  I think she looked great.


----------



## Phoe2006

Don't know if it was melonotan or the test but when I was taking it it had me hornier than a teenage boy I was having sex like a rabbit. I have heard from other people that it had the same effect on them


----------



## chrisr116

It did that to my wife big time.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Pt 141 peptide is derived from mt2.   So chemists removed it and now u see pt141 in a pep.
Pt141 is a sex stimulant.


----------



## Elvia1023

Phoe2006 said:


> Don't know if it was melonotan or the test but when I was taking it it had me hornier than a teenage boy I was having sex like a rabbit. I have heard from other people that it had the same effect on them





chrisr116 said:


> It did that to my wife big time.



Yeah it does this in men and women. I take it pre bed and within 30 mins I feel it's effects. Then in the morning I feel them again


----------



## VanillaMandingo

I have read somewhere that this peptide can change, darken, eye color as well. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge on that subject?


----------



## Magnus82

VanillaMandingo said:


> I have rea someewhere that this peptide can change darken, eye color as well. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge on that subject?



After 4 years,  my eyes are still pale blue,  it does seem to keep the Grey out of my hair and beard though.


----------



## Phoe2006

It also made my hair extremely dark from a redish blond to almost black especially my beard made my moles super dark as well. And my eyes maintained being blue as well. I love it and I will definitely continue to run it.


----------



## Phoe2006

Damn all this talk about mt2 I had to crack open a new bottle ordered a bunch of em a yr+ back and thought there were three left nope 1 guess I'm gonna have to find another deal sooner than I thought.


----------



## johnjuanb1

VanillaMandingo said:


> I have read somewhere that this peptide can change, darken, eye color as well. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge on that subject?



My eyes are still shit brown after years of research. Bahahahaha


----------



## Elvia1023

VanillaMandingo said:


> I have read somewhere that this peptide can change, darken, eye color as well. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge on that subject?



In all the years I have used it on and off it has never changed my eyes. It does darken my beard which I love as I get bits of ginger and grey in it


----------



## slide

VanillaMandingo said:


> I have read somewhere that this peptide can change, darken, eye color as well. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge on that subject?



Not here...eye color is the same and hasn't changed. I shave my head so, I have no idea on hair...I do believe there are some positive effects for sex too...just be careful wearing sweat pants..

-s


----------



## Elvia1023

I have some mt2 from Superior on the way


----------



## Elvia1023

Gonna start our mt2 in a few days


----------



## turbobusa

Love me some mt2.  Yeah my snow white beard starts turning black. 
I think it effects most pigented tissues. Eyes looked super green on Mt2 but that could be the super dark skin. Great stuff but not as good as canaxithin eh mag8.
Nothing better than  pumpkin orangelol. I think that is why that stuff really made me notice. wish iId had that 30 yrs back. i'll be talking to you soon elvia..
T


----------



## Elvia1023

turbobusa said:


> Love me some mt2.  Yeah my snow white beard starts turning black.
> I think it effects most pigented tissues. Eyes looked super green on Mt2 but that could be the super dark skin. Great stuff but not as good as canaxithin eh mag8.
> Nothing better than  pumpkin orangelol. I think that is why that stuff really made me notice. wish iId had that 30 yrs back. i'll be talking to you soon elvia..
> T



It's been awhile. We need to catch up. I am off to bed now as it's 4:30am  Speak soon


----------



## Elvia1023

Someone mentioned to me about it making their flaccid penis bigger so I will put my reply in here... MT2 has been shown to increase erection ability and quality in numerous studies. By reason of the pathways it works within I would say a larger flaccid penis is highly probable. That's a common side effect with most drugs that help with erection (cialis etc). If it gives better erections it would make sense better blood flow etc so a bigger flaccid penis. Check the study below it gave 17/20 men with ED problems an erection with one dose (and no sexual stimulation)!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11035391


----------



## Elvia1023

Here is another study (this time on rats) were it improves glucose tolerance and increases slin sensitivity 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15350695


----------



## Elvia1023

I have used superiors MT2 a few times at 100mcg and it is super strong. Even at that dose I get flushed and nauseous and I was taking another brand before this. I have got darker in the last few days but no sun exposure. I will let it build up for a few more days then go on a 6 min sunbed on the w/e


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Melanocortin receptor agonists, penile erection, and sexual motivation: human studies with Melanotan II.*

AuthorsWessells H, et al. Show all Journal
Int J Impot Res. 2000 Oct;12 Suppl 4:S74-9.

Affiliation
*Abstract*
We review our experience with Melanotan II, a non-selective melanocortin receptor agonist, in human subjects with erectile dysfunction (ED). Melanotan II was administered to 20 men with psychogenic and organic ED using a double-blind placebo-controlled crossover design. Penile rigidity was monitored for 6 h using RigiScan. Level of sexual desire and side effects were reported with a questionnaire. In the absence of sexual stimulation, Melanotan II led to penile erection in 17 of 20 men. Subjects experienced a mean of 41 min Rigiscan tip rigidity>80%. Increased sexual desire was reported after 13/19 (68%) doses of Melanotan II vs 4/21 (19%) of placebo (P<0.01). Nausea and yawning were frequently reported side effects due to Melanotan II; at a dose of 0.025 mg/kg, 12.9% of subjects had severe nausea. We conclude that Melanotan II is a potent initiator of penile erection in men with erectile dysfunction. Our findings warrant further investigation of melanocortin agonists and antagonists on penile erection. International Journal of Impotence Research (2000) 12, Suppl 4, S74-S79.

PMID 11035391 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Elvia1023

Time for another 100mcg MT2


----------



## srd1

How many ml  bacteriostatic water do you mix in the vial? 3?


----------



## srd1

Bump


----------



## Elvia1023

srd1 said:


> How many ml  bacteriostatic water do you mix in the vial? 3?



I have just answered this in your log. But for anyone else I will copy and paste what I wrote in your thread 

I see you have already mixed it. For future ref I recommend the 10mg MT2 to be mixed with 3ml bac water. So 1ml = 3.33mg. 0.1ml = 333mcg. I would start on about 2-3 ticks so pretty much 67-100mcg. No more than 333mcg would ever be needed even after weeks. I get really dark at about 200mcg.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Melanotan II and fat loss from thermogenesis.*

*Unabated anorexic and enhanced thermogenic responses to melanotan II in diet-induced obese rats despite reduced melanocortin 3 and 4 receptor expression.*

AuthorsLi G, et al. Show all Journal
J Endocrinol. 2004 Jul;182(1):123-32.

Affiliation
*Abstract*
The effects of the chronic activation of the central melanocortin (MC) system by melanotan II (MTII) were assessed in chow-fed (CH) and high-fat (HF) diet-induced obese (DIO) Sprague-Dawley rats. *Six-day central infusion of MTII (1 nmol/day) reduced body weight and visceral adiposity *compared with ad libitum-fed control and pair-fed groups and markedly suppressed caloric intake in both CH and DIO rats. The anorexic response to MTII was similar in DIO relative to CH rats. MTII induced a sustained increase in oxygen consumption in DIO but a delayed response in CH rats. In both diet groups, MTII reduced serum insulin and cholesterol levels compared with controls. HF feeding increased brown adipose tissue (BAT) uncoupling protein 1 (UCP1) by over twofold, and UCP1 levels were further elevated in MTII-treated CH and DIO rats. MTII lowered acetyl-CoA carboxylase expression and prevented the reduction in muscle-type carnitine palmitoyltransferase I mRNA by pair-feeding in the muscle of DIO rats. Compared with CH controls, hypothalamic MC3 and MC4 receptor expression levels were reduced in DIO controls. *This study has demonstrated that, despite reduced hypothalamic MC3/MC4 receptor expression, anorexic and thermogenic responses to MTII are unabated with an initial augmentation of energy expenditure in DIO versus CH rats. The HF-induced up-regulation of UCP1 in BAT may contribute to the immediate increase in MTII-stimulated thermogenesis in DIO rats. MTII also increased fat catabolism in the muscle of DIO rats and improved glucose and cholesterol metabolism in both groups.*


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Melanotan II Protects the Heart.

MC-3 receptor and the inflammatory mechanisms activated in acute myocardial infarct.*

AuthorsGetting SJ, et al. Show all Journal
J Leukoc Biol. 2004 Oct;76(4):845-53. Epub 2004 Jul 26.

Affiliation
Abstract
Investigation of the mechanisms activated by endogenous inhibitory pathways can lead to identification of novel targets for cardiovascular inflammatory pathologies. Here we exploited the potential protective role that melanocortin receptor type 3 (MC3-R) activation might play in a myocardial ischemia-reperfusion injury model. In resting conditions, mouse and rat heart extracts expressed MC3-R mRNA and protein, without changes following ischemia-reperfusion. At the cellular level heart macrophages, but not fibroblasts or cardiomyocytes, expressed this receptor, as demonstrated by immunogold labeling. In vivo, administration of the melanocortin agonist MTII (10 microg per mouse equivalent to 9.3 nmol) 30 min prior to ischemia (25 min) attenuated mouse heart 2 h reperfusion injury by approximately 40%, an effect prevented by the mixed MC3/4-R antagonist SHU9119 but not by the selective MC4-R antagonist HS204. Similar results were obtained when the compound was given at the beginning of the reperfusion period. Importantly, delayed myocardial damage as measured 24 h post-reperfusion was equally protected by administration of 10 microg MTII. The focus on MC3-R was also substantiated by analysis of the recessive yellow (e/e) mouse, bearing a mutated (inactive) MC1-R, in which MTII was fully protective. Myocardial protection was associated with reduced markers of systemic and local inflammation, including cytokine contents (interleukin-1 and KC) and myeloperoxidase activity. In conclusion, this study has highlighted a previously unrecognized protective role for MC3-R activation on acute and delayed heart reperfusion injury. These data may open new avenues for therapeutic intervention against heart and possibly other organ ischemia-reperfusion injury.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have upped over the last few days and gonna do about 300mcg pre bed now


----------



## Elvia1023

Superior's MT2 is potent. I haven't been on a sunbed since last week. This week I missed shots on 2 days. But been upping my dose to about 300mcg. Last night I took 300mcg and I flushed so bad... this is when I know it is top stuff. I get a lot of comments in work but today many kept saying I am getting darker everyday and basically look black. My beard has gone dark too so another bonus.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Perfect for precontest dieting*


*Melanocortinergic activation by melanotan II inhibits feeding and increases uncoupling protein 1 messenger ribonucleic acid in the developing rat.*

AuthorsGlavas MM, et al. Show all Journal
Endocrinology. 2007 Jul;148(7):3279-87. Epub 2007 Apr 5.

Affiliation
Abstract
The hypothalamic neurocircuitry that regulates energy homeostasis in adult rats is not fully developed until the third postnatal week. In particular, fibers from the hypothalamic arcuate nucleus, including both neuropeptide Y (NPY) and alpha-MSH fibers, do not begin to innervate downstream hypothalamic targets until the second postnatal week. However, alpha-MSH fibers from the brainstem and melanocortin receptors are present in the hypothalamus at birth. The present study investigated the melanocortin system in the early postnatal period by examining effects of the melanocortin receptor agonist melanotan II (MTII) on body weight, energy expenditure, and hypothalamic NPY expression. Rat pups were injected ip with MTII (3 mg/kg body weight) or saline on postnatal day (P) 5 to P6, P10-P11, or P15-P16 at 1700 and 0900 h and then killed at 1300 h. Stomach weight and brown adipose tissue uncoupling protein 1 mRNA were determined. In addition, we assessed central c-Fos activation 90 min after MTII administration and hypothalamic NPY mRNA after twice daily MTII administration from P5-P10 or P10-P15. MTII induced hypothalamic c-Fos activation as well as attenuating body weight gain in rat pups. Stomach weight was significantly decreased and uncoupling protein 1 mRNA was increased at all ages, indicating decreased food intake and increased energy expenditure, respectively. However, MTII had no effect on NPY mRNA levels in any hypothalamic region. These findings demonstrate that MTII can inhibit food intake and stimulate energy expenditure before the full development of hypothalamic feeding neurocircuitry. These effects do not appear to be mediated by changes in NPY expression.


----------



## Elvia1023

If guys wants the full fatloss/contest prep assistance from mt2 you are best taking it in the morning. This primarily as it will suppress your appetite and make dieting a lot easier 




johnjuanb1 said:


> *Perfect for precontest dieting*
> 
> 
> *Melanocortinergic activation by melanotan II inhibits feeding and increases uncoupling protein 1 messenger ribonucleic acid in the developing rat.*
> 
> AuthorsGlavas MM, et al. Show all Journal
> Endocrinology. 2007 Jul;148(7):3279-87. Epub 2007 Apr 5.
> 
> Affiliation
> Abstract
> The hypothalamic neurocircuitry that regulates energy homeostasis in adult rats is not fully developed until the third postnatal week. In particular, fibers from the hypothalamic arcuate nucleus, including both neuropeptide Y (NPY) and alpha-MSH fibers, do not begin to innervate downstream hypothalamic targets until the second postnatal week. However, alpha-MSH fibers from the brainstem and melanocortin receptors are present in the hypothalamus at birth. The present study investigated the melanocortin system in the early postnatal period by examining effects of the melanocortin receptor agonist melanotan II (MTII) on body weight, energy expenditure, and hypothalamic NPY expression. Rat pups were injected ip with MTII (3 mg/kg body weight) or saline on postnatal day (P) 5 to P6, P10-P11, or P15-P16 at 1700 and 0900 h and then killed at 1300 h. Stomach weight and brown adipose tissue uncoupling protein 1 mRNA were determined. In addition, we assessed central c-Fos activation 90 min after MTII administration and hypothalamic NPY mRNA after twice daily MTII administration from P5-P10 or P10-P15. MTII induced hypothalamic c-Fos activation as well as attenuating body weight gain in rat pups. Stomach weight was significantly decreased and uncoupling protein 1 mRNA was increased at all ages, indicating decreased food intake and increased energy expenditure, respectively. However, MTII had no effect on NPY mRNA levels in any hypothalamic region. These findings demonstrate that MTII can inhibit food intake and stimulate energy expenditure before the full development of hypothalamic feeding neurocircuitry. These effects do not appear to be mediated by changes in NPY expression.


----------



## Elvia1023

I seem to be getting darker and I have had next to no sun for well over a week. It's getting hot over here so gonna spend the w/e in the sun so I should get really dark


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## Elvia1023

LastChance said:


> You talked me into it....I just ordered some of this.



Keep me posted  Post on here if you want. Just start off very low so about 100mcg. You will be shocked how good it is.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dark hair people do really well and I love it but to me less side like freckles appear if you have uva light. .. pic before and after  LC.. see if you turn like her ?


----------



## Elvia1023

Ironbuilt said:


> Dark hair people do really well and I love it but to me less side like freckles appear if you have uva light. .. pic before and after  LC.. see if you turn like her ?



HAHA

That's the equivalent of using Greg Valentino and the other oil/implant guys for syntherol and aas users.

She must be on about 10mg per day and 4 hours on a sun bed  That pic alone shows it's power 

I am dark haired but I know many who are ligher haired and do great on MT2. I have to say Barbie looks fantastic with her MT2 tan too :love1:


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Melatonin enhances sexual behavior in the male rat.*

AuthorsBrotto LA, et al. Show all Journal
Physiol Behav. 2000 Feb;68(4):483-6.

Affiliation
Abstract
Anecdotal reports suggest that melatonin enhances libido in men. However, controlled trials remain to be published for any species. Accordingly, adult male rats were chronically treated for 12 weeks with melatonin via the drinking water. On the 13th week, all males were tested in the presence of sexually receptive females on measures of sexual behavior. Moreover, because of the established inverse relationship between male sexual behavior and serotonergic type 2A (5-HT(2A)) receptor activity, "wet-dog shakes" (WDS), a 5-HT(2A) receptor mediated behavior, were measured concurrently. All aspects of sexual activity were significantly facilitated in males treated with melatonin. In addition, there was a consistent, progressive reduction in the frequency of WDS, suggestive of a temporal decrement in serotonergic receptor activity and supportive of previous indications that melatonin possesses 5-HT(2A) antagonistic properties. These results provide the first empirical evidence for a facilitatory role of melatonin in sexual behavior, and suggest that its mechanism of action may involve the 5-HT(2A) receptor.


----------



## Elvia1023

Superior's MT2 is potent. I have been using 300mcg some days and I have built up slowly to that. Even I go bright red and can feel the heat etc within 10 mins of injecting. Still haven't gone on a sunbed the last few weeks so will do soon!


----------



## johnjuanb1

Just took another big 1mg dose of melanotan II after dinner. Again, I don't recommend doses this large as it may lead to the darkening of invisible moles but as for myself I don't mind the few moles I get as they always end up going away and because I'm impatient and want the melanotan II peaked out in my system quickly.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Melanotan II builds in your system over time. It takes approximately 10mgs or one full vial to peak it in your system. Once it's peaked you tan extremely easily with no burning and you only need to take a maintainence dose twice a week. I'm not genetically prone to moles or freckles so it's not a risk to peak it out in my system ASAP. If you are very light skinned then moles will show up extremely well. The goal for both skin types is to fully max out melanotan II in your system but with light skin your are most likely going to get moles appearing if you speed up the process.


----------



## Elvia1023

johnjuanb1 said:


> Melanotan II builds in your system over time. It takes approximately 10mgs or one full vial to peak it in your system. Once it's peaked you tan extremely easily with no burning and you only need to take a maintainence dose twice a week. I'm not genetically prone to moles or freckles so it's not a risk to peak it out in my system ASAP. If you are very light skinned then moles will show up extremely well. The goal for both skin types is to fully max out melanotan II in your system but with light skin your are most likely going to get moles appearing if you speed up the process.



I didn't do any last night but will today and go on a sunbed later on. Only gonna do 6 mins. I haven't been on one for a few weeks and want to get dark so gonna do 6 mins x 3 this week.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*The melanocortin agonist melanotan II increases insulin sensitivity in OLETF rats.
*
AuthorsBanno R, et al. Show all Journal
Peptides. 2004 Aug;25(8):1279-86.

Affiliation
Abstract
Effects of peripheral administration of melanotan II (MTII), a melanocortin agonist, on insulin sensitivity and glucose tolerance were examined in Otsuka Long-Evans Tokushima Fatty (OLETF) rats. Subcutaneous administration of MTII with osmotic mini-pumps decreased food intake and body weight in OLETF rats. MTII group showed more sensitivity to insulin compared with that allowed to eat ad libitum or pair-fed group in insulin tolerance tests on day 9. MTII group also showed significantly lower glucose values than ad libitum group in glucose tolerance tests on days 11 and 23. Thus, MTII increased insulin sensitivity and improved glucose tolerance in OLETF rats.


----------



## johnjuanb1

So far with Superior melanotan II, I notice no nausea regardless of dose, an Erection 3 hours after dosing, and I'm getting darker everyday.


----------



## Elvia1023

I get all that but also a little nausea but it only lasts 20 mins. I ended up doing 9 mins on a sun bed today... gonna wake up dark


----------



## rangerjockey

Ok, whats not to like about it?  I want some.....im Nordic decent and hate burning in the California sun.  sounds perfect. never used.


----------



## Elvia1023

rangerjockey said:


> Ok, whats not to like about it?  I want some.....im Nordic decent and hate burning in the California sun.  sounds perfect. never used.



Honestly you should love it. Just be very careful with dose. Start at 100mcg and move up slowly.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I can't believe how fast I'm tanning off 8 days with melanotan2 and only two tan sessions. I'm going high dose which means fast results. Luckily I haven't had any darkening of invisible moles at all. My dose is 1,000mcg after my final nightly meal.


----------



## Elvia1023

johnjuanb1 said:


> I can't believe how fast I'm tanning off 8 days with melanotan2 and only two tan sessions. I'm going high dose which means fast results. Luckily I haven't had any darkening of invisible moles at all. My dose is 1,000mcg after my final nightly meal.



I am the same and only on about 333mcg or even lower some injs. I was meant to go on 3 sun beds but only been on 1 this week so will do another in the next few days. I will just do 6 mins... short but effective. I may up my dose a little too


----------



## johnjuanb1

Tonight will be only my 3rd tanning session in 9 days since starting melanotan2 and I'm already tan.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I tanned 12 minutes last night. Only my 3rd tan session. I have a nice base tan now. I think I could get away with only tanning once every 5 days and still get darker. It was 6 days since I had tanned.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I cover my face with a towel at the itan but my face is very tan. I guess uv rays pass through a towel. Hahaha I don't know why I assumed they wouldn't.


----------



## Elvia1023

johnjuanb1 said:


> I cover my face with a towel at the itan but my face is very tan. I guess uv rays pass through a towel. Hahaha I don't know why I assumed they wouldn't.



I just cover my private parts  It's gone black though


----------



## johnjuanb1

*This is very exciting!!!!  Melanotan may help with atherosclerosis. *



*Pharmacological Activation of the Melanocortin System Limits Plaque Inflammation and Ameliorates Vascular Dysfunction in Atherosclerotic Mice.*

AuthorsRinne P, et al. Show all Journal
Arterioscler Thromb Vasc Biol. 2014 May 1. [Epub ahead of print]

Affiliation
Abstract
OBJECTIVE: Melanocortin peptides have been shown to elicit anti-inflammatory actions and to promote vascular endothelial function by activating type 1 and 3 melanocortin receptors. Here, we addressed whether these favorable properties of melanocortins could reduce atherosclerotic plaque inflammation and improve vasoreactivity in atherosclerotic mice.

APPROACH AND RESULTS: Low-density lipoprotein receptor-deficient mice expressing only apolipoprotein B100 were fed a high-fat diet for 8 or 16 weeks and treated with either vehicle or a stable melanocortin analog, melanotan II (MT-II, 0.3 mg/kg per day, 4 weeks). We determined plaque uptake of fluorine-18-labeled fluorodeoxyglucose as a surrogate marker for atherosclerotic plaque inflammation and vascular function of the aorta by ex vivo analyses. MT-II had no effect on body weight or composition, or plasma cholesterol levels in atherosclerotic mice. Without attenuating atherosclerotic lesion size or lesional macrophage accumulation, MT-II treatment reduced fluorine-18-labeled fluorodeoxyglucose uptake in the atherosclerotic plaques. Resident macrophages in the lesions of MT-II-treated mice were polarized toward the anti-inflammatory M2 phenotype. Systemic inflammation was also attenuated by MT-II intervention as evidenced by decreased plasma levels of proinflammatory cytokines. In terms of aortic vasoreactivity, MT-II-treated mice showed enhanced endothelium-dependent relaxations, as well as promotion of vascular sensitivity to nitric oxide-mediated vasodilation, which were markedly impaired in control mice after prolonged duration of diet exposure.

*CONCLUSIONS: The present study demonstrates that pharmacological activation of the melanocortin system has therapeutic benefits in pre-established atherosclerosis by limiting plaque inflammation and promoting vascular endothelial function, which may provide a novel therapeutic approach for atherosclerosis.*


----------



## johnjuanb1

This is a post from a Superior melanotan II user at elite...

"I am getting darker and not even getting any exposure to sun or tanning. People are starting to notice and I've only spent one day in the sun last week. And at only 500ug per day. My GF too. After one week or so none of the negative sides. She isn't using antihistamines and we can do it day or night.

But one really unexpected side for me was that it has really helped with my insomnia - but only if I dose at night. I've been sleeping so good for the last week and didn't really correlate the two. Yesterday I did my dose in the morning rather than before bed and I had I was up my usual 5-6 times per night."


----------



## johnjuanb1

Here is a post from a Superior melanotan user at professionalmuscle:

"I'll post my results......I am in not way affiliated with Superior or even friends with any of the "Reps". 

I'll start off by saying that I have skin that tans easily. I started back after a small break off with the first dose at 125mcg's. I took it right after I ate my second meal of the day. Within a few minutes I was already feeling a few sides. Flushed, stomach in knots, head pounding. As soon as i injected, I went and laid out on my deck behind the house. I only laid outside for around 30 min. 15 on my back and 15 on my stomach. I trained a few hours later and while at the gym I could clearly see that I was noticeably darker already. I repeated this same process a few days later (twice in one week). That following weekend in the gym and out in public I had people commenting on how dark I was. So, after only 2 doses it made me noticably darker. As I said, I tan easily already, but this stuff certainly makes a big difference."


----------



## johnjuanb1

I did another 8 minutes in the tan bed last night. I'm darker today. It's seems 8 minutes twice a week with 1mg melanotan eod is the perfect combination for me to keep getting darker.


----------



## Elvia1023

I just started a new vial of MT2 and only had 2ml bac water left. I am using 0.1ml so 500mcg per inj now


----------



## Elvia1023

I had a break but gonna continue taking it on and off for the next few weeks. I go away late August so I will load up before I go away


----------



## squatster

Since I hit 40 my skin doesn't get near as dark. Every one always thought I was black butt I have strait hair and green eyes - but after 40 I can't get dark any more and burn now for the first time  in my life - is that with every one with age?I would like my big unit back also


----------



## johnjuanb1

squatster said:


> Since I hit 40 my skin doesn't get near as dark. Every one always thought I was black butt I have strait hair and green eyes - but after 40 I can't get dark any more and burn now for the first time  in my life - is that with every one with age?I would like my big unit back also



I'm 46 and I get so dark from melanotan 2 that people think I'm black or at least a migrant farm worker.


----------



## squatster

Got my bottles coming from you guys - can't wait - I will look like I am Cape Verdun again with a woody


----------



## squatster

Elvia- may need a little help with this cycle?
Growth
Insulin
CJC no DAR
GHRP-2
Deca
Dbal
Test E
Exemestane
Melanotan 2
And
Letrozole -when I need it - will the Melanotan help with the wood from the Letrozole chain saw affect?


----------



## johnjuanb1

Melanotan works off a different mechanism for causing increased sexual desire and erections unrelated to testosterone and hormones. Even with letrozole shut down the melanotan should give your wood, increased desire, and increased genital sensitivity.


----------



## Elvia1023

What do you need help with? As away matey 

JJ is correct but in my experience MT2 will do nothing when letrozole is used at a high dose. But you should be fine if you use a dose suitable for lowering aromatization and basically just for cycle support. I would always go with aromasin over letrozole when on cycle though unless you want to get really dry (cosmetic reasons) or have severe gyno.



squatster said:


> Elvia- may need a little help with this cycle?
> Growth
> Insulin
> CJC no DAR
> GHRP-2
> Deca
> Dbal
> Test E
> Exemestane
> Melanotan 2
> And
> Letrozole -when I need it - will the Melanotan help with the wood from the Letrozole chain saw affect?


----------



## squatster

The juice will be easy to cycle - the peptide are a great world but kind of confusing. I have all the other peps, growth and slin down now I an throwing this in Melanotan and the Exemestane also - I ran out of day time with all the other shots.
My stomach hurts just from the CJC and ghrp shots - I put them in the muscles.
I am still excited to start up every thing together


----------



## johnjuanb1

Bahahahaha I love this!!!  It's an actual pubmed case study on a stripper using melanotan II. Hahaha wtf???


*An in-depth case examination of an exotic dancer's experience of melanotan.
*
AuthorsVan Hout MC, et al. Show all Journal
Int J Drug Policy. 2014 May;25(3):444-50. doi: 10.1016/j.drugpo.2013.10.008. Epub 2013 Nov 1.

Affiliation
Abstract
BACKGROUND: Cultural values placed on tanned skin equating with perceived health and attractiveness in the Western world have stimulated the development, sale and use of synthetic tanning agents. These agents are synthetic analogues of the naturally occurring melanocyte-stimulating hormones (α-MSHs) which stimulate melanogenesis or pigmentation of the skin. There is a lack of research on prevalence of use, user experiences and outcomes, despite evident 'health marketability' and diffusion of use via the Internet.

METHODS: We present a unique, intensive, holistic and exploratory single case study analysis of an active user's experiences of synthetic tanning product's labelled as melanotan, with rich description of the case's meanings and identities attached to being tanned, motives for use, injecting experiences and practices, sourcing routes, outcomes and future intentions to use.

RESULTS: The case, an exotic dancer, had no prior drug injecting experience and did not identify as 'injecting drug user'. Introduction to injecting of synthetic tanning products occurred with peer assistance. She was conscious of safe injecting practices, which were described as not using needles twice, keeping the product refrigerated, disinfecting and rotating injecting sites, and using sterilised water to dissolve the product. She was aware of synthetic tanning products being unlicensed, unregulated and possibly contaminated. She appeared assured in the self-administration of double dosage and self-management of nausea with benzodiazepines and by injecting before sleep.* Experiences of synthetic tanning were positive, with reported feelings of enhanced self-confidence and perceived attractiveness grounded in her confidence in the product's effectiveness to achieve a desired darkened skin tone. No long term or chronic negative outcomes were reported. *Development of tolerance and awareness of dependence on synthetic tanning agents was described.

CONCLUSION: We discuss her expert account as it relates to the synthetic tanning product outcomes, risk heuristics, sourcing routes and make recommendations for policy.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been back on MT2 for about 1 week now and using approx. 250mcg per night. Letting it build up then gonna go on a few sun beds. I am fairly dark but that's all due to MT2 as I spent about 4 hours in the sun the whole 6 days in Ibiza. That was all on the 2nd day and I tanned really dark and that was pretty much it all holiday (too much partying).


----------



## johnjuanb1

I finally put it together if I take my melanotan II before bed it's helping with my insomnia.  I can't believe it took this long to realize it. I actually slept great last night.


----------



## squatster

Funny- if I inject it in my shoulders at night I don't sleep at all? Go to work the next day and not be tired at all - took me 5 times to figure that for me (I take a while some times)- gotta tell you thow - the shit works - I am black as hell - way to black
Funny thing also- on the palms of my hands, they are a pink color but the lines on my hands that every one has are almost the color of the back of my hands- very brown- looks like I have been working with grease and didn't clean them well


----------



## djpase

i have noticed darkening of freckles and birth marks.  even freckles that i never had are popping up


----------



## squatster

The will lighten up when you get off - most of them


----------



## Ironbuilt

I had a buddy that got a freckle in his eye. Caused issues. Dont go all In till u know how u do...hey e. Waz up brutha.merry xmas mate . !


----------



## djpase

eyes still blue, but my lips are turning brown


----------



## Elvia1023

Ironbuilt said:


> I had a buddy that got a freckle in his eye. Caused issues. Dont go all In till u know how u do...hey e. Waz up brutha.merry xmas mate . !



Sorry I have only just seen this. How are you matey? I had a great Xmas and New Year. I actually met a girl on Boxing night. Been with her most nights and going out lots so the gym has suffered. Life is great and we plan to move in together at the end of this week. She is from Switzerland but her mom is Spanish.

Yes MT2 can cause bad freckling in some but I have never had an issue. Saying that I once got a big one on the tip of my nose but it disappeared when I stopped using. It has never come back which is good too.

I am using MT2 most days now but had no sun exposure but have had many comments from people thinking I have been on holiday. It's sexual benefits are starting to outweigh the tan for me


----------



## Ironbuilt

Elvia1023 said:


> Sorry I have only just seen this. How are you matey? I had a great Xmas and New Year. I actually met a girl on Boxing night. Been with her most nights and going out lots so the gym has suffered. Life is great and we plan to move in together at the end of this week. She is from Switzerland but her mom is Spanish.
> 
> Yes MT2 can cause bad freckling in some but I have never had an issue. Saying that I once got a big one on the tip of my nose but it disappeared when I stopped using. It has never come back which is good too.
> 
> I am using MT2 most days now but had no sun exposure but have had many comments from people thinking I have been on holiday. It's sexual benefits are starting to outweigh the tan for me



Oh hell yeah.  Any pics of this spanish swiss blend u pin  ? Lol :naughty1:


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been using MT2 at a low dose for sometime. I probably dose it 3-5 times weekly. I haven't had any sun exposure at all... it's been freezing here for months. But I am getting really dark even without any sun. I am gonna start going on a few sunbeds so should go black after a few sessions. Here is a pic from a recent night out. I look awful but plan to get back into training hard and back on cycle.


----------



## Elvia1023

Ironbuilt said:


> Oh hell yeah.  Any pics of this spanish swiss blend u pin  ? Lol :naughty1:



Here is my girl


----------

